# Official Infuse 4G Car Dock ($15) works with the Galaxy Nexus? (UPDATED: No)



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Apparently the official Samsung Infuse 4G Car Dock works with the Galaxy S3, see here:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1725013

But one person says it also works with the Galaxy Nexus. All of the phones are pretty close in size:
Infuse: 132 x 71 x 9 mm
S3: 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm
GN: 135.5 x 67.94 x 9.47 mm

The dock charges and has aux out - its not quite as nice as pogo pins, but its only $15 here so it might be worth a try: http://www.all4cellu...tVIZpTBEcmQbotg

*Update 7/2:*
Got my dock today. The phone fits into the dock securely but there is one major issue - the extra width at the bottom of the Nexus prevents it from fitting all the way into the bottom groove for the micro USB port, so no USB connection is ever made. See picture below. I think I am going to try to file/sand down the edges of the groove to see if I can get it to fit better. Otherwise overall it fits great and even the camera cut out lines up, but I still don't know if the usb port will work as expected (pass audio through) even if I do get it to fit.


















(need a new screen protector, got scratched and caused bubbles)


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

i just bought one, will report back if it fits. Got a GS3 pre-ordered anyway so its a win win!

edit...though i am seriously thinking about NOT keeping the GS3, my Gnex is a awesome device and it will be hard to own a non AOSP/Google device again.


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

How is the aux out work when there is blockage on the bottom? Looks like there's a cut out on the top as if the infuse might not have its jack placed the same as the gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

kdo23 said:


> How is the aux out work when there is blockage on the bottom? Looks like there's a cut out on the top as if the infuse might not have its jack placed the same as the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just noticed that from your post. It doesnt have the hole for Gnex aux out. Perhaps one can be drilled, depending on the USB connection, its quite a large base!


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

According to reviews on Amazon, the dock itself has an aux port, and the USB (MHL) connection sources it. That is why the base is so large, since it has the circuitry to convert the digital mhl signal to an analog 3.5mm out. I just hope it works with the Nexus and there isn't something proprietary that the Infuse does, though the person with the SG3 said it works.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

So has anyone gotten it and verified it works with our phone? I may take the plunge, since a car dock is something I've had with all of my Android phones but this one...


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine will be here next I week, I will post the results when I get it.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Got mine today, it fits BUT the slide wont engage in the USB port. I am pretty sure it can be modded to work though. I attached some pics so you all can see what I mean by not engaging enough. Im thinking if the top were curved like our device the micro end would engage in the phone. And damn all the jelly bean threads, it took a while to find this thread again! Its just a nandroid, dont everyone remember trashing droid theory for his 4.0.4 he made from a nandroid!


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow you replied literally at the same I was updating the OP with my pictures haha. Same conclusion though, but I'm gonna grab some sandpaper and go at it.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Wow you replied literally at the same I was updating the OP with my pictures haha. Same conclusion though, but I'm gonna grab some sandpaper and go at it.


Thats Crazy! lol Me too with the sand paper, just may wait till morning, or I see yours,







he-he


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

cordell said:


> Thats Crazy! lol Me too with the sand paper, just may wait till morning, or I see yours,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually turns out I don't have any good sandpaper and the only file I have is too big to use so it looks like I will be waiting until tomorrow when I can stop at the hardware store.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I took a razor knife and sort of rounded the top to fit. It slides in just fine but nothing is happening. It doest dock to my PC, nor does it charge. I have my stock Gnex cable too. Not looking good for us, lol.

I even installed the samsung car home app









edit...Installed jellyBean thinking it may need the USB audio out, nothing happened again. Maybe mine is defective?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like someone else did the same thing to make it fit with their GSII SkyRocket
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24453360#post24453360

I'll try to mod mine tonight or tomorrow to see if my USB works, but I'm thinking maybe it needs TouchWiz related code to make it work







Since it does work on the GSII and GSIII


----------



## BlackHoleSlam (Jan 11, 2012)

Waiting to read more I will bite the bullet if you guys find a way to get it working

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

its DISGUSTING that this is a viable option for this device. Why cant anyone make a good car dock for the Nexus, wtf?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I got mine sanded down enough that it looks like its going all the way in, but I am also not seeing the phone charge or anything. So I'm still guessing that something in TouchWiz is responsible for the I/O with the dock.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Drat!


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I was chatting with krarvind (Slim ROM dev) yesterday about the device not working with the dock. He is thinking the kernel may be responsible for putting the device into dock mode. Since the Gnex uses pogo, USB support may need to be hacked into the kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Any update to getting it to work?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Deathshead said:


> its DISGUSTING that this is a viable option for this device. Why cant anyone make a good car dock for the Nexus, wtf?


Jesus no shit. I'm about to enter the field of car docks seeing as how its an untapped market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

So it won't even charge through the USB? If that's the case, maybe it is in the kernel but I kind of doubt it. Power going to the USB should charge the thing, even if that power does go through the dock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

throwbot said:


> So it won't even charge through the USB? If that's the case, maybe it is in the kernel but I kind of doubt it. Power going to the USB should charge the thing, even if that power does go through the dock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Correct, nothing happens when plugged in. I'm tempted to break open the dock and test the wires to see what kind of voltage is present, but I don't want to ruin it just yet.


----------



## x909xvolcomx (Jul 17, 2012)

so i made an account to respond to this thread, lol.
but I too was having trouble making a connection charge with the infuse car dock and finally got it to work!
I tested this my using a Galaxy Nexus without an extended battery.
Before the phone would always fit with the usb perfectly fine and not charge.
Now I figured out that it needs to be pushed a little bit more in, before making a charge and it worked fine.
I tried to push it in with the extended battery but it will not make the connection charge.
So now I will try to sand down the curvy bump that is in the middle of the whole dock so it will be able to make a connection.
I will try to post up pictures of the connection being made when I get home.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

x909xvolcomx said:


> so i made an account to respond to this thread, lol.
> but I too was having trouble making a connection charge with the infuse car dock and finally got it to work!
> I tested this my using a Galaxy Nexus without an extended battery.
> Before the phone would always fit with the usb perfectly fine and not charge.
> ...


Edit: I'm not seeing how the battery thickness affects how it fits in the dock. The bottom lip/base of the phone is whats not fitting in the space, and that's the same regardless of what battery/door you have on. But are you saying you did in fact get yours to charge through the dock? What ROM/Kernel are you running?


----------



## peachpuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Correct, nothing happens when plugged in. I'm tempted to break open the dock and test the wires to see what kind of voltage is present, but I don't want to ruin it just yet.


The 4th and 5th pin in the micro usb connector is probably shorted together with a resistor to launch dock mode in the phone, if you sever that connection the phone should charge. Some of these dock's aren't even charging docks, they're just for audio out through the usb connector.


----------



## GNTurbo6 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry for the thread necromancy but I took my dock apart so I could snap some pics of the circuit board. They are below. Any ideas on what can be done to get this to charge? Sorry my pictures suck but I think they're clear enough to followe the traces.


----------

